# The GBAtemp Sidebar



## Ace (Feb 8, 2011)

I realized today that many Tempers probably don't have GBAtemp as their homepage. So I threw together a simple (and as small as possible) sidebar website, that can open all subforums in a new tab, and the Shoutbox (100 posts plus limitation). It's made exclusively for GBAtemp, and I'm by no means going to take credit for it (I used Mobile GBAtemp as a template, even 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). Sadly, because of the limitations imposed by Google Chrome, it will only work for FireFox users.

It's very easy to set this up and get it running:



See this silhouette of our Temp Mascot? He's so ace that you're dragging him onto the Bookmarks Toolbar.
HOLD IT! Not quite done yet.
See that it says GBAtemp Sidebar there, now?
Go ahead and right click it, slide down to Properties, and check the box that says "Load this bookmark in the sidebar"
Hit Save

Keep classy, tempers,

Ace Faith
*

Versions:*
---------------------
Version 1: 


Latest version mirror #1 (Thank you, iFish!): Broken 

*
Changes:*
Mazor's Überawesome version: 

 Dead link
---------------------
7/02/11: Original version written.
8/02/11: Mazor's version added to post. It includes latest posts, updated in realtime (I think...)
9/02/11: Mazor's version updated. Chrome extension (coming up in a bit, I hope tomorrow?), Ask GBAtemp/EOF/News/Blogs realtime feed added, general clean-up.

*Other Browsers?*
---------------------
For Opera: 





			
				Cuelhu said:
			
		

> Just open the link in a new tab and grab the tab to the panel (side) bar.
> For Konqueror: QUOTE(monkat @ Feb 9 2011, 06:16 PM) Just drag + drop the icon onto the sidebar.


----------



## Pyrmon (Feb 8, 2011)

Dude, that is fucking awesome.
But if you do a self-updating latest posts toolbar, I will literally flood my keyboard with drool.


----------



## Ace (Feb 8, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> Dude, that is fucking awesome.
> But if you do a self-updating latest posts toolbar, I will literally flood my keyboard with drool.


Quite difficult, as the entire thing is written up in HTML, and in about 7 lines less code than the Forum Index of the mobile GBAtemp site. The entire point is to have an athletically fast sidebar. But the admins/supervisors/coders for this site are more than welcome to pick it up and improve it. The point so far is to make it distanced from the official GBAtemp services.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow, Already a sticky?


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 8, 2011)

does it work on Seamonkey?


----------



## Invisible Man (Feb 8, 2011)

Just some information which might be useful for anyone who wants to expand on Ace Faith's idea...

*GBAtemp Latest Posts*
Example URL: http://www.gbatemp.net/index.php?act=last10&show=0

_Parameter: show_
0: Posts
1: News
2: Blogs
3: EOF

---------------------------

*GBAtemp News RSS Feeds*
Example URL: http://www.gbatemp.net/rss.php?show=00100 (info)

_Parameter: show = ?????_
1st ?: GBAtemp and Scene News
2nd ?: GBA Releases
3rd ?: NDS Releases
4th ?: Wii Releases
5th ?: Homebrew News

---------------------------

*Shoutbox*
I don't have enough posts

---------------------------

*Ask GBAtemp Search*
Example URL: http://ask.gbatemp.net/ajax-search-questions.php?q=NDS

_Parameter: q_
The search term

---------------------------

*FileTrip Search*
Example URL: http://www.filetrip.net/autocomplete.php?string=NDS

_Parameter: string_
The search term

---------------------------

*FileTrip RSS Feeds*
Example URL: http://www.filetrip.net/rss.php?feed=file_new (info)

_Parameter: feed_
file_new: Most recently added files
file_updated: Most recently updated files
top_downloaded: Most downloaded files
top_rank: Highest rated files

---------------------------

*GBAtemp Portal News*
Example URL: http://www.gbatemp.net/index.php?act=home&...lectedNewsTab=1

_Parameter: selectedNewsTab_
1: All News
2: Popular
3: Gaming
4: Homebrew
5: Videos

---------------------------

*GBAtemp Portal News (single news item)*
Example URL: http://www.gbatemp.net/index.php?aj=1&...s&id=277681

_Parameter: tp_
nws: News
gn: Gaming News
hbr: Homebrew News

_Parameter: disp_
hdr: Topic details (author, date, comments)
con: Topic content

---------------------------

*GBAtemp Release List/Details*
Example URL: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=ajax_rele...p;count=-277998

_Paramater: type_
0: All releases
1: DS releases
2: Wii releases
3: GBA releases
4: WiiWare Releases
5: Virtual Console Releases
1337: Display release details

_Paramater: count_
Number of items to show in list or thread ID if getting release details (ID must be prepended with a minus (-) symbol).

---------------------------

*Information on Loading and Parseing XML/HTML files with JavaScript*
http://www.w3schools.com/xml/xml_http.asp
http://www.w3schools.com/dom/default.asp

Would be cool if there was a good API which spat out an XML file with requested information instead of trying to extract the information from HTML files which don't have element id's in useful places all the time.


----------



## Ace (Feb 8, 2011)

It sadly doesn't work on SeaMonkey.


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 8, 2011)

This a brilliant idea! If I make any modifications, would you object to me posting them Ace Faith?
It would be nothing major, just me messing around mainly.


----------



## Mazor (Feb 8, 2011)

Objections or no objections, I made a few "modifications" after reading pyrmon24's post.



			
				pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> But if you do a self-updating latest posts toolbar, I will literally flood my keyboard with drool.



http://pcdb.info/scarlet/GBAtemp/LatestPosts.php

Here's a POC or something of this. It updates every few seconds.

Install the same way as described in OP.

If anyone can spice up the HTML a bit I'll update it and it would become pretty cool.

Edit: Typo.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 8, 2011)

>.< No Chrome? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love Chrome, and I really don't want to switch. :/ I may have to make an exception in this case though.


----------



## SifJar (Feb 8, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> >.< No Chrome?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It'll work, just not in a side bar. You could probably make it work using iFrames or something similar. But it would only show in one tab, and be lost if you refreshed the tab or typed in the URL bar on that tab (clicking links on the main page would be OK). So all in all, fairly pointless TBH.


----------



## Ace (Feb 8, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> This a brilliant idea! If I make any modifications, would you object to me posting them Ace Faith?
> It would be nothing major, just me messing around mainly.
> 
> 
> ...



This is AMAZING! But the default hyperlink color gives some glare, but that can easily be fixed.
In fact, keeping with the color scheme of GBAtemp, the best color to use would be (in hex): #EA792E


----------



## Sterling (Feb 8, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> Argentum Vir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, if someone releases a proper chrome one, I would not only love them forever, but would... [Censored]. Ah, well, it isn't as though I couldn't wait. The idea is out there, if someone feels like doing it, then it will happen. :/ As for the initial idea, not only one of the most awesome posts ever, but the quickest sticky from a normal user.


----------



## Ace (Feb 8, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> Eh, if someone releases a proper chrome one, I would not only love them forever, but would... [Censored]. Ah, well, it isn't as though I couldn't wait. The idea is out there, if someone feels like doing it, then it will happen. :/ As for the initial idea, not only one of the most awesome posts ever, but the quickest sticky from a normal user.


Trust me, I'm pretty surprised as well. Mad props to TrolleyDave for that!
As much as I also wished the sidebar would work for Chrome, it's Google's fault to not include a sidebar for bookmarks, IMO. I'd suggest just using Firefox for your Temp needs for now, and then we'll see what happens


----------



## Mazor (Feb 8, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> This is AMAZING!
> Well thanks, but it's just a minor extension of your own great idea.
> 
> QUOTE(Ace Faith @ Feb 8 2011, 09:42 PM) But the default hyperlink color gives some glare, but that can easily be fixed.
> In fact, keeping with the color scheme of GBAtemp, the best color to use would be (in hex): #EA792E


Updated it with this color and changed the line formatting a bit so it looks better.

Open to more suggestions/prettier html code.


----------



## Ace (Feb 8, 2011)

Mazor said:
			
		

> it's just a minor extension of your own great idea.
> Updated it with this color and changed the line formatting a bit so it looks better.
> Open to more suggestions/prettier html code.


To be fair, I don't know how far I'll be able to extend this, even :S
I'm hoping the community can build on top of it, see how far it extends xD
I only know (barely) how to write HTML. You obviously have more experience and resources here than me, using PHP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hell, I was using PasteHTML for my hosting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Best case scenario, we get a great multi-browser sidebar.
Oh, and I realized I forgot a few important links for this:
-GBATemp's Picture Upload service
-Ask GBAtemp
-FileTrip
-IRC
I think a LOT of Temper's could have good use of these. Could you (pretty, pretty pretty,) please add them?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 8, 2011)

{{}}


----------



## ineap09 (Feb 8, 2011)

The sidebar's awesome! I've been using it a lot since I added it yesterday. Thanks!


----------



## KingAsix (Feb 9, 2011)

....I love you

ACE FAITH SIDEBAR FTW!!!

EDIT-Why hasn't this made front page news cause I probably wouldn't have known about this if I wasn't about to post in this section (which I normally don't do)


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 9, 2011)

works on Opera. Just open the link in a new tab and grab the tab to the panel (side) bar.


----------



## Ace (Feb 8, 2011)

I realized today that many Tempers probably don't have GBAtemp as their homepage. So I threw together a simple (and as small as possible) sidebar website, that can open all subforums in a new tab, and the Shoutbox (100 posts plus limitation). It's made exclusively for GBAtemp, and I'm by no means going to take credit for it (I used Mobile GBAtemp as a template, even 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). Sadly, because of the limitations imposed by Google Chrome, it will only work for FireFox users.

It's very easy to set this up and get it running:



See this silhouette of our Temp Mascot? He's so ace that you're dragging him onto the Bookmarks Toolbar.
HOLD IT! Not quite done yet.
See that it says GBAtemp Sidebar there, now?
Go ahead and right click it, slide down to Properties, and check the box that says "Load this bookmark in the sidebar"
Hit Save

Keep classy, tempers,

Ace Faith
*

Versions:*
---------------------
Version 1: 


Latest version mirror #1 (Thank you, iFish!): Broken 

*
Changes:*
Mazor's Überawesome version: 

 Dead link
---------------------
7/02/11: Original version written.
8/02/11: Mazor's version added to post. It includes latest posts, updated in realtime (I think...)
9/02/11: Mazor's version updated. Chrome extension (coming up in a bit, I hope tomorrow?), Ask GBAtemp/EOF/News/Blogs realtime feed added, general clean-up.

*Other Browsers?*
---------------------
For Opera: 





			
				Cuelhu said:
			
		

> Just open the link in a new tab and grab the tab to the panel (side) bar.
> For Konqueror: QUOTE(monkat @ Feb 9 2011, 06:16 PM) Just drag + drop the icon onto the sidebar.


----------



## Raika (Feb 9, 2011)

This is SOOOOOO useful, awesome work.


----------



## monkat (Feb 9, 2011)

Wooh! Works on Konqueror!

Just drag + drop the icon onto the sidebar.


----------



## Ace (Feb 9, 2011)

It's nice to see people like it.
Any suggestions on improvements?


----------



## Satangel (Feb 9, 2011)

Very impressive piece of work, really well done. This should be in GBAtemp discussions though, but I'm sure mods will move this soon.


----------



## Mazor (Feb 9, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> -GBATemp's Picture Upload service
> -Ask GBAtemp
> -FileTrip
> -IRC


Added these as you may have noticed (Ask GBAtemp is below Latest posts and updated in the same way every few seconds).

Also shortened the navigation link names and underlined them.

Personally I think a smaller logo at the top would be better, as I see it optimally a bar. Anyone good with graphics around here?

Also, I made a small chrome extension. Doesn't seem like it can be made in a good way, but I will post it if it gets usable.


----------



## Ace (Feb 9, 2011)

Mazor said:
			
		

> Added these as you may have noticed (Ask GBAtemp is below Latest posts and updated in the same way every few seconds).
> 
> Also shortened the navigation link names and underlined them.
> 
> ...


Did I mention that you're awesome?
You've done an amazing job, and this has gone miles further than I thought the board could bring it in such a short amount of time, even with certain limitations of the board itself (like the ability to recieve latest posts from all boards, including The Edge of the Forum).
You mentioned a Chrome Extension! I think people would like that, because not everyone is a poweruser (Firefox), and since the latest Firefox does run pretty slow, I think it'd be in great favor of the board (A few people complained about it already). If you post it, I'd be glad to append it to the first post to make everyone happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ACEDIT: The Ask GBAtemp hyperlinks all seem broken to me. They all pop out as (for example): http://gbatemp.net/http://ask.gbatemp.net/...ftover-gba-cart
Instead of just:
http://ask.gbatemp.net/1485/there-way-swit...ftover-gba-cart


----------



## KingAsix (Feb 9, 2011)

This has increase my posting power by ten-fold....Now Im that much closer to GBATemp...Hooray!


----------



## SifJar (Feb 9, 2011)

BTW, its not actually a bookmarklet...(bookmarklets are fragments of javascript code).


----------



## Ace (Feb 9, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> BTW, its not actually a bookmarklet...(bookmarklets are fragments of javascript code).


I know, but only because programming languages look like the normal alphabet was attacked by a hurricane to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm still trying to get in touch with my Web Designing amigo. We'll see if he can lend us a hand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@JinTrigger: Hopefully, something like this can speed up thread response on GBAtemp (something which is sometimes lacking, sadly)


----------



## KingAsix (Feb 9, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> @JinTrigger: Hopefully, something like this can speed up thread response on GBAtemp (something which is sometimes lacking, sadly)



That what I mean..Now I can keep track of whats being posted on weather it be something I posted on or one of my own threads....and I don't have to stay on GBATemp. I can stay on whatever website a choose and if I see something that I'd like to response to I just click it, response, and go on about my business. It's prefect for me.


----------



## Mazor (Feb 9, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> (like the ability to recieve latest posts from all boards, including The Edge of the Forum).
> 
> Just implemented this now. News, Blogs and EOF.
> 
> ...


Fixed.

So at this point I think the layout needs to be redesigned. Doesn't seem viable to simply scroll through all this stuff.


----------



## Ace (Feb 9, 2011)

Hm, you're right about a redesign. Then again, I wasn't expecting the board to be able to hold functions like realtime latest posts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



One could probably just add some sort of tabs at the very top of the page, removing the logo to give more space. Or some form of auto-scrolling enabled by default, completing the entire page in ~45-60 secs, then repeating itself.

ACEDIT: I really need the subtitle fixed for this thread, since it's proven to work on more browsers than just FF


----------



## Sterling (Feb 9, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> Hm, you're right about a redesign. Then again, I wasn't expecting the board to be able to hold functions like realtime latest posts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tabs sound good. I have an RS sidebar that does it well (chrome).


----------



## Edgedancer (Feb 10, 2011)

This is pretty cool Amazing work Ace Faith!


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 10, 2011)

followed the instructions.
Now what, do i need to restart firefox or something?
EDIT: NVM I need to click it xD
BTW Norton detects it as Phishing...


----------



## Narayan (Feb 10, 2011)

i use chrome and tried to bookmark it. i just leave it open in a tab. it kinda works but it's all in a straight line going down. it refreshes itself every 15-20 seconds i think.


Spoiler


----------



## Mazor (Feb 10, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> BTW Norton detects it as Phishing...
> Interesting, probably because it gets and displays data from gbatemp.net. Not sure how it can actually detect something that doesn't even get user data "phishing" though.
> 
> QUOTE(game01 @ Feb 10 2011, 12:55 PM) i use chrome and tried to bookmark it. i just leave it open in a tab. it kinda works but it's all in a straight line going down. it refreshes itself every 15-20 seconds i think.
> ...



Yeah, what this does is produce HTML. Chrome can parse HTML content just like any other web browser, so this isn't much of a surprise.


----------



## Ace (Feb 10, 2011)

Mazor said:
			
		

> Yeah, what this does is produce HTML. Chrome can parse HTML content just like any other web browser, so this isn't much of a surprise.


Doesn't that mean one can make a Greasemonkey script as well?


----------



## bowser (Feb 23, 2011)

Sorry for being dense, but where is this silhouette (mentioned in the first post) that I'm supposed to drag-drop onto the bookmarks toolbar?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 23, 2011)

bowser said:
			
		

> Sorry for being dense, but where is this silhouette (mentioned in the first post) that I'm supposed to drag-drop onto the bookmarks toolbar?


Here:


----------



## Ace (Feb 8, 2011)

I realized today that many Tempers probably don't have GBAtemp as their homepage. So I threw together a simple (and as small as possible) sidebar website, that can open all subforums in a new tab, and the Shoutbox (100 posts plus limitation). It's made exclusively for GBAtemp, and I'm by no means going to take credit for it (I used Mobile GBAtemp as a template, even 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). Sadly, because of the limitations imposed by Google Chrome, it will only work for FireFox users.

It's very easy to set this up and get it running:



See this silhouette of our Temp Mascot? He's so ace that you're dragging him onto the Bookmarks Toolbar.
HOLD IT! Not quite done yet.
See that it says GBAtemp Sidebar there, now?
Go ahead and right click it, slide down to Properties, and check the box that says "Load this bookmark in the sidebar"
Hit Save

Keep classy, tempers,

Ace Faith
*

Versions:*
---------------------
Version 1: 


Latest version mirror #1 (Thank you, iFish!): Broken 

*
Changes:*
Mazor's Überawesome version: 

 Dead link
---------------------
7/02/11: Original version written.
8/02/11: Mazor's version added to post. It includes latest posts, updated in realtime (I think...)
9/02/11: Mazor's version updated. Chrome extension (coming up in a bit, I hope tomorrow?), Ask GBAtemp/EOF/News/Blogs realtime feed added, general clean-up.

*Other Browsers?*
---------------------
For Opera: 





			
				Cuelhu said:
			
		

> Just open the link in a new tab and grab the tab to the panel (side) bar.
> For Konqueror: QUOTE(monkat @ Feb 9 2011, 06:16 PM) Just drag + drop the icon onto the sidebar.


----------



## bowser (Feb 23, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> bowser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, but where? I'm not getting it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way, congrats on your promotion!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: The  and [img] tags don't seem to be wo...Kun's reply. Is anyone else able to see them?


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 23, 2011)

Add this link to your bookmarks

```
http://pcdb.info/scarlet/GBAtemp/LatestPosts.php
```


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 23, 2011)

Strange; when you asked the first time I wondered if it wasn't working. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Might it be an issue in your settings?
And thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way, I don't think I'd said well done to the OP, so well done! I'm not actually using it at the moment myself but I have it in my bookmarks just in case.


----------



## KingAsix (Mar 5, 2011)

I just switch to chrome....Now I don't have the sidebar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So there is no way to get it working on chrome is it being worked on


----------



## Ace (Mar 7, 2011)

JinTrigger said:
			
		

> I just switch to chrome....Now I don't have the sidebar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm in touch with a friend who could help us write a bookmarklet. I need to establish a price to pay to get the work done, and I'll possible need to ask him to host it.
On the other hand, it seemed Mazor was writing a Chrome extension. Pm him for an update on it?


----------



## Mazor (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, the usable part of 



			
				Mazor said:
			
		

> Also, I made a small chrome extension. Doesn't seem like it can be made in a good way, but I will post it if it gets usable.



never really happened and it became very uninteresting to spend time working on this when it was moved to this section where it won't really be seen by anyone.

Setting aside Chrome, the current AceBar implements a great concept but is terribly designed. If someone who, unlike me who only knows how to code, good at designing would work a bit on it I think it could easily become excellent. 

People good at designing probably exist within this community and would be willing to help as long as there is interest for their work and they know it won't go to waste being referenced nowhere outside of a rarely visited thread.


----------



## KingAsix (Mar 25, 2011)

Is this even been worked on anymore


----------



## Sterling (Mar 26, 2011)

JinTrigger said:
			
		

> Is this even been worked on anymore


As of right now, it works well for it's purpose. So, probably not.


----------



## Mazor (Mar 26, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> JinTrigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it works terrible for its purpose due to its terrible design.

It's not being worked on because no one good at designing has taken it up.


----------



## coolness (Mar 26, 2011)

lol? i wanted to download this but the link is broken can some one upload an alternate?


----------



## Sterling (Mar 26, 2011)

Mazor said:
			
		

> Argentum Vir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I guess it was worded improperly. I meant, it works. Maybe not well.


----------



## Mazor (Mar 26, 2011)

coolness said:
			
		

> lol? i wanted to download this but the link is broken can some one upload an alternate?


You're doing something terribly wrong if you tried to download anything. 

Read the first post again to first understand what this is and then just follow the instructions describing how to use it.


----------



## coolness (Mar 26, 2011)

Mazor said:
			
		

> coolness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol misread but i have it now in my sidebar


----------



## Ace (Jun 25, 2011)

Necrobumping for just one short thing:

Mazor, your sidebar site's been down for a few months. I'd be glad to host it myself, if you could send me the files?

EDIT: I also would kind of need them to see if one of my friends can't modify them, or find how to use it with Java...

EDIT DOS: Thanks, man! I've updated the first post with the host.


----------



## Ace (Jun 26, 2012)

*ONE FULL YEAR LATER....*​In offshore Sweden, a man going through his Firefox history rediscovered the wonders of this sidebar, and realized it still has practical uses. That man is called Ace, and has revived this supreme reigning device once more!

*http://tempbar.fav.cc/*​

*Same instructions apply as in the OP.*​​
_-----------------------------------
Disclaimer: Due to my inability to write in PHP, the sidebar is currently limited to just auto-refreshing the latest posts, and not the blogs, news, gallery or Ask GBATemp. I would for the time being point towards the RSS feeds for the latest blogs and news in the meantime.
People who can write in PHP: Get in touch with me for the files if this interests you! I was only able to update it to work with the revamped GBAtemp, and there sure is room for improvement!_


----------

